# Remote CIFS filesystem is not mounted automatically at boot

## F1uX

Why do I have to manually run a mount -a to have the remote CIFS filesystem to be mounted?

There must be some misconfiguration in the fstab, which is the following:

```

/dev/sdb2               /               ext3    noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb3               /home           ext3    noatime         0 0

#/dev/sdb1              /boot           ext3    noatime         0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto,ro       0 0

//192.168.1.5/Volume_2  /mnt/nas/volume_2 cifs  auto,username=fulvio,password=,iocharset=utf8   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Thanks a lot, Fulvio

----------

## Hu

You did not mark your network filesystem as _netdev, so it is mounted before the network is available.  This fails.

----------

## mvaterlaus

```

//192.168.1.5/Volume_2  /mnt/nas/volume_2 cifs  auto,username=fulvio,password=,iocharset=utf8   0 0 

```

I hope, you ereased the password for security reasons, when posting. Otherwise, cifs wouldn't know the password and the mounting will fail. I don't know about the _netdev mark, but I do not use that mark, when connecting a cifs share at boot. here is my example:

```

//server/share   /mnt/backup   cifs      defaults,auto,credentials=/etc/.smbpasswd   0   0

```

In my example, the credentials are stored in the .smbpasswd file. You can verify it in this [1] link.

[1]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#Mount_password_protected_network_folders

----------

## F1uX

I've tried adding _netdev and the behaviour has not changed.

The share is on a private nas and readonly, but the lack of password shouldn't be a problem as the command mount -a is working fine, and also on the wiki ubuntu page at the link it seems like the same configuration with username "guest" without a password is mentioned as a configuration that is supposed to work.

Another very annoying issue is that when i run the mount -a the system can't perform the entire shutdown process: it blocks trying to unmount the /home filesystem without success.

I really don't know what to check to solve the problem

----------

